# Newbie, sorta



## Mrmikek (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi all,
Years ago my father in law and I had 40-50 hives in Oregon. Pollinated a bit, produced honey for barter. Had to move for work so we sold all the equipment and hives. I've been bee less for 30 years and decided it was time to get my smoker back in the game. Just ordered 2 hives and 2 packages. Should be an interesting summer.
Michael


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome
30 years has seen some game changers, but grab couple of good books, check with state apiarist for treatment recommendations and youll be back in the swing of it in no time


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Biggest change has been the arrival of varroa mites since you had bees before. Good luck with your hives.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Although many things have remained the same. There is also a world of difference in beekeeping today.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Mrmikek said:


> Should be an interesting summer.
> Michael


Especially in Alaska, I can only imagine the challenges of keeping bees there


----------

